# Does the PB look different, or is the rapture near?



## Grymir (Jan 28, 2008)

Does it look different y'all?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2008)

Different how? 

Looks the same to me....


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2008)

The headers at the top used to be by the wesminister building at the top. Nicely enclosed in a circle. Now the are laid out under it. In a square.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm tweaking the default theme. You can refresh your browser to update some of the images.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, cool, so this is going on in real time. I'll provide the color if you do the play by play.

Look, now The PuritanBoard and the Westminister are in the white area!! They are now the elect!!


----------

